# Firearm Shows On TV....



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2014)

Check out this blog post at The Instinctive Edge on some of the firearm related shows 
that I watch on TV.

As Someone Who Is?? | The Instinctive Edge?


----------



## billc (May 24, 2014)

I like Personal Defense t.v....that is the show that has Massad Ayoob on it as a legal commentator isn't it...also, never get tired of Jesse Duff...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2014)

billc said:


> I like Personal Defense t.v....that is the show that has Massad Ayoob on it as a legal commentator isn't it...also, never get tired of Jesse Duff...



Yes that is the one with Massad Ayoob.  They have had several people host it through the years but overall very good content from each one!


----------



## FinneganSquad (Aug 13, 2014)

There is a decent Guns and Explosions Channel on PlutoTV.  I feel like it does a good job of making it seem like you're still watching TV - but it's internet content so no commercials. For some strange reason, I really like the concept of channels and shows, even if it is, ultimately, internet content.


----------

